# McClain trailers from Academy Sports?



## shemstreet (Jun 10, 2014)

Academy sells two jon boat trailers made by McClain. Has anyone over bought one, or had a chance to really look them over? Seems like the heavy duty one plus an Alumacraft 1436 from there would make a nice starter package


----------

